# HELP HELP HELP!!! PLEEASE!!!



## Jesse (May 19, 2006)

hey guys, I need a HUGE favour, especially from you guys in bigger bands( Shannon, ect...) can you reveiw/critique these songs so I have some quotes and such to put in my band's press package, I need to have it in the hands of my friends band within 14 hours! Im trying to get it done tonight!! THANKS A BUNCH!!!!! 

-Jesse!

http://www.purevolume.com/vaxine


----------



## Ancestor (May 19, 2006)

Hey, man... I don't think you're going to have enough time to do anything within 14 hours. I like the material. I think that you could improve it by playing everything to a click, including guitar. If you're already using a click, then you probably need to subdivide it further.

Drums are really low in the mix, too. Need to have the snare popping and kicks should be audible. Vocal performance doesn't sound too bad, but the production still needs work. Probably need to bring it down slightly and see if you can get it to lay better with the rest of the track.

Sounds cool, though.


----------



## Jesse (May 19, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Hey, man... I don't think you're going to have enough time to do anything within 14 hours. I like the material. I think that you could improve it by playing everything to a click, including guitar. If you're already using a click, then you probably need to subdivide it further.
> 
> Drums are really low in the mix, too. Need to have the snare popping and kicks should be audible. Vocal performance doesn't sound too bad, but the production still needs work. Probably need to bring it down slightly and see if you can get it to lay better with the rest of the track.
> 
> Sounds cool, though.




ok thanks, I know these are all issues I will deal with, I just need some positives quotes to put in it. about the MUSIC not production. 

thanks!!


----------



## Ancestor (May 19, 2006)

Oh, hey, dude... I'm sorry. I didn't read your post carefully enough to realize what your were after there. Cheers!


----------



## Jesse (May 19, 2006)

PLZ guys! HELP!


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2006)

"Vaxine will have you slamming 'round the room with their raw aggression and crushing low end riffs."

 I'm not good at this, I tried though.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2006)

Dear god bro, I love you and all but you need to get rid of that singer immediately.


----------



## Jesse (May 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> Dear god bro, I love you and all but you need to get rid of that singer immediately.



 you know it. lol. 

We're workin on it.


----------



## noodles (May 19, 2006)

The songs don't sound bad, but honestly, all I can hear is that horrible singer. Can him now. I wouldn't play one show with that guy. I wouldn't send my music out to one club/station/label with that guy on them.


----------



## DSS3 (May 19, 2006)

No offense, but the songs sound a bit forced/uninspired/unoriginal, and the singer is god-awful.


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2006)

Wow......I thought my old singer was bad...


Other than that man, It wasn't that bad. Only got half way through before I had to turn it off. Co-workers didn't enjoy the vocals


----------



## Ken (May 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> Dear god bro, I love you and all but you need to get rid of that singer immediately.



It seems Eric Cartman has finally become a real boy.

Music = promising, but needs attention.
Singer = needs amputation. now.

While you guys look for a new singer, you can spend your time getting gelling as a band.


----------



## Shawn (May 19, 2006)

Cool stuff, Jesse, I don't know about the singer, he sounds pretty bad IMHO....i'd get someone else to sing.


----------



## Mr. S (May 20, 2006)

it's good but definatly needs work, the singer, well like most have said needs to go or atleast stop singing like he has a hernia  also the phrasing of the main/first riff makes it sound to much like metallica's some kind of monster, could just be me tho...
but you sound like you have potential man


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 20, 2006)

I actually like the singer. 



But really, not because of his talent, more just because I'm a glutton for punishment, and I keep a warm place next to my heart for pitiful things (consider my friendship with NLB  )


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2006)

Were those sound clips recorded live? If they weren't, then I think you definitely need a new singer. 

I thought the music was pretty good, although the production was really poor. I agree with whoever said it was "uninspiring", though. It didn't seem very original. I think even an improvement in guitar tone could really help out. And a different singer. Heh.


----------



## angryman (May 20, 2006)

I kinda liked the songs dude i think they need a bit of work but overall they aren't too bad sorta reminds me of the New Orleans sludge style, I have to agree with some of the other guys on here concerning the vocals it seems like he's tryin too hard to force his voice to do somethin he can't & should try to find his own voice.

I seriously wouldnt consider tryin to do any gigs till you have it all nailed a bit more


----------



## Jesse (May 20, 2006)

yeah... thanks for the input guys. I think hes getting a bit better. I souns different at practise. When We recorded, we just kinda set up mics, ran em through the mixer and did our thing.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2006)

Please make your sig image smaler.


----------



## Jesse (May 20, 2006)

Chris said:


> Please make your sig image smaler.




ok


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2006)

hey guys, I got drunk with my singer last night, and he thinks the singing is horrible too! hahaa.


----------



## angryman (May 21, 2006)

Dude i honestly think he's just tryin too hard to do somethin he can't so it sounds forced & unnatural tell him to just relax & & let his own voice come out.


----------



## Jesse (May 22, 2006)

we did some recording at a studio, and his singing sounds pretty good in the studio


----------



## Korbain (May 22, 2006)

hahaha i love the music bro. but i can't help at the singer. he's fucking bad! i ain't good, but shit! i know bad when i hear it lol. it does sound like cartmen LOL! or something from southpark. if he just sang smoother he could work. but it sounds like he's trying to shit through his mouth when he sings lol


----------

